# I love chicken soup



## BPturkeys (Sep 13, 2007)

You know, I love a good bowl of soup. Chicken soup, bean soup, meatloaf soup, you name it, I love it. But tag soup, not so much. If fact, I hate tag soup. Maybe the way I was raised up, maybe a little competitive nature, but whatever, I find tag soup very distasteful. 
I read on here guys saying, "gee, I only waited 14 years for this tag but I'd be happy with a bowl of tag soup 'cause it was such a nice day"...I am callin BS! Tag soup is never good. It's always way to salty, with no flavor or grit, served up cold and in way too big of bowl.
Then I hear guys sayin " We chased a nice little 28" buck or smallish 330" bull for a couple days but I'd rather eat a bowl of tag soup than shoot something less than a world record"...I am callin BS! I am not sayin you should run out and shoot the first buck or bull you see, but come on, must you always tell of passing on a buck or bull that is so **** big that 'bout anybody would normally shoot? Come on, don't get on here and try and make us think you're some kind of superman, super hunter, the mighty Nimrod ("a mighty hunter before the lord")...come on, none of us are buying that line and it only really reveals to us your true level of experience. 
Tag soup?, paalease!


----------



## wyogoob (Sep 7, 2007)

:shock:


----------



## Airborne (May 29, 2009)

Stir the pot much BP

I don't pretend to know what goes on in a person's mind, to each there own, if someone is happy with tag soup and says so, then I believe them. Why would I question that and try to force my own sour grapes views upon them.

I get what your saying--maybe folks are making lemonade out of a lemons or feeding me a line. My point is who cares, if they are happy with their hunt then they have found success.

I have super hunting buddies that have many world class animals on their walls and they will pass up good solid animals every year and eat tag soup. Why hang another 330" bull on the wall when you have 3 of them over 350"? If they want some quality meat they get an antlerless tag. 

All I'm saying is to look outside yourself, folks think differently and that's ok


----------



## CPAjeff (Dec 20, 2014)

:O•-:..."Who am I to judge another, when I walk imperfectly??""" 

You mentioned Nimrod - thought you also would know where the above line came from.....


----------



## Vanilla (Dec 11, 2009)

I'll bite. 

Tag soup sucks, no matter how you slice it. None of us go in to any hunt that we have to draw a tag saying, "I really hope I don't kill anything." Otherwise, why get the tag and then spend the time to go out and hunt? That said, I think you are misreading the statement that was made, if I am correct in what statement you are sub-posting about here. (Isn't that what the kids call it these days?) 

Saying you are okay with tag soup is not saying you like tag soup. Saying you are okay passing animals, knowing that it might result in tag soup in hopes of killing a real giant, is not anything more than that. I have passed bucks on general hunts before in years I ended up not killing an animal. I was okay with it, but not what I set out to do. In the end, any time you pass an animal, whether big or small, when you possess the tag to harvest that animal, you are doing so at the risk of eating tag soup. 

Hey turkey, are you saying that you've never decided to NOT pull the trigger on a hunt? Not once, in your entire life?


----------



## 2full (Apr 8, 2010)

II wish I had the ability of passing the "small" ones up. 
I am the guy that gets excited and shoots the 28" or 330" and then 
Wishes I hadn't. :mrgreen:


----------



## bowgy (Oct 10, 2007)

Wow.....uuuhhh ......just Wow!

I had a big write up for this but changed my mind.

Maybe we need a "Safe Space" on this forum.


----------



## Vanilla (Dec 11, 2009)

Tag soup also doesn't taste nearly as bad when you are eating it on your own terms. If I get a tag and pass on one or even multiple animals by my own choice, and end up not killing anything, the suckiness isn't so bad. 

If the soup is forced upon me for any one of various reasons, it is pretty unbearable to suck down.


----------



## derekp1999 (Nov 17, 2011)

The nastiest tag soup I ever tasted wasn't even my own tag... some of you may remember my grandfather's Manti elk hunt a couple years back. We weren't able to give it everything that we had hoped because of the frailties of the 74 year old body. That's the hardest part to swallow, that he wanted so badly to go wherever it took to get an elk but when it came down to it he was physically unable to do so. I saw my grandfather as a mortal man reluctantly bowing to Father Time and not the mountain climbing sharp shooting machine that I had always perceived him to be. That's not a way a hunt should be remembered... that soup tastes terrible.

Now, I have a handful of general muzzleloader elk tags that have gone unfilled the last couple years and I have absolutely no regrets from those. Even through the missed opportunities or the lack of opportunities I knew when I walked off the mountain that I had given it everything I could. That soup tastes just fine.


----------



## Springville Shooter (Oct 15, 2010)

You paint with a broad brush BP. Don't forget that folks hunt for a myriad of different reasons and certain aspects of the hunt matter more to some than others. 

'To each their own' --------SS


----------



## bowgy (Oct 10, 2007)

Springville Shooter said:


> You paint with a broad brush BP. Don't forget that folks hunt for a myriad of different reasons and certain aspects of the hunt matter more to some than others.
> 
> 'To each their own' --------SS


I agree, the kill has never been the main reason for the hunt for me. Success is just gravy on the meat and potatoes or the cherry on the sundae.

Yes.... top of page again.... I know I am going to draw that sportsman's tag.


----------



## Bax* (Dec 14, 2008)

I have to disagree with you BP. I don't mind tag soup. A little seasoning can cover up the bland stationary flavor.

But in all seriousness, I really don't mind. The hunt experience is so much more to me than a kill. Don't get me wrong, meat on the table is the ultimate goal. But the experience to me is all about good times at camp with friends and family, smelling the forest, putting the stalk on, watching animals through my glass, getting excited when you hear a twig snap nearby, getting as close as possible to the animal before actually pulling the trigger, or getting close and deciding not to pull the trigger because it isn't what you are looking for. Oh and camp food. I looooovvvveee camp food. Something about cooking over an open fire on the mountain is just magical to me. 

I guess my point is, that the hunt to me is just so much more than getting the animal. But everyone has their own opinions which I respect, and if not getting an animal really bums them out, that ok. I just prefer to soak in the whole experience.

The worst day of hunting definitely beats the best day in the office.


----------



## Dunkem (May 8, 2012)

derekp1999 said:


> The nastiest tag soup I ever tasted wasn't even my own tag... some of you may remember my grandfather's Manti elk hunt a couple years back. We weren't able to give it everything that we had hoped because of the frailties of the 74 year old body. That's the hardest part to swallow, that he wanted so badly to go wherever it took to get an elk but when it came down to it he was physically unable to do so. I saw my grandfather as a mortal man reluctantly bowing to Father Time and not the mountain climbing sharp shooting machine that I had always perceived him to be. That's not a way a hunt should be remembered... that soup tastes terrible.
> 
> Now, I have a handful of general muzzleloader elk tags that have gone unfilled the last couple years and I have absolutely no regrets from those. Even through the missed opportunities or the lack of opportunities I knew when I walked off the mountain that I had given it everything I could. That soup tastes just fine.


 Getting old sucks, I'm still a fairly young man (66) but Many surgeries and bike accidents have left me not real sure of my abilities. I heasitate to go into the marshes alone because of falling 3 times last year. Big game hunting is almost out of the question unless I want to road hunt. I can get the wife out once in a while, but if I shot a deer she would cry:sad:. As we age we do what we can and be happy with the outcome. I am going to give deer one more chance next year, If I eat the tag, then it will be on my terms and abilities. I don't knock those who want bigger than they have akready shot. It is their tag and their decision to make.
.


----------



## Critter (Mar 20, 2010)

I have often wondered if those that have waited a long time to draw that OIL tag are smiling when they eat that tag soup flavored with the fun of the hunt. 

I have to agree that as I get older the easier it is to eat tag soup but if and when I draw that OIL tag that I have been trying to draw for longer than a lot of the members of this board have been alive if I would be satisfied with just a bowl of tasteless soup. I will agree that the experience of the hunt will be fun but I have been on enough of the hunts that I want meat in my soup. 

Now for more tag soup, I get it quite often. I hunt 3 or 4 states every year and I only need to shoot a elk every few years and a deer every couple of years. A few years ago I shot 3 elk and had a hard time even giving all the meat away that I couldn't use, so I toned down what I will shoot. 

So every year I have quite a bit of tag soup and blue lettuce with a sprinkle of other colors to eat, but I do love the experience that I keep gaining as I learn more and more about the animals that I am after. You would think that after chasing them for over 50 years that I would know what I am doing but I learn something new every year.


----------



## DallanC (Jan 13, 2009)

The last year I didn't fill a tag was 1994. For my wife I think it was 1997. I have all year to be in the hills "seeing" animals, but when the season opens its time to kill something, thats why I carry a rifle and not a camera. 

I've honestly lost count of how many family tags we had just since I've been married... but rough math is 4-5 tags a year on average for 22 years = approx 100 big game animals killed (more deer than I can count, antelope too... lots of elk and even a couple caribou thrown in). I was in the garage the other day looking at boxes and boxes of antlers we've sawn off and tossed in a box... its alot.

Good memories though... I've enjoyed every hunt. My fondest memories are with some of the smallest animals we've harvested. Usually due to the entire family being there or wife/kids first deer/elk/antelope/whatever.


-DallanC


----------



## hunting777 (May 3, 2009)

Bax* said:


> I have to disagree with you BP. I don't mind tag soup. A little seasoning can cover up the bland stationary flavor.
> 
> But in all seriousness, I really don't mind. The hunt experience is so much more to me than a kill. Don't get me wrong, meat on the table is the ultimate goal. But the experience to me is all about good times at camp with friends and family, smelling the forest, putting the stalk on, watching animals through my glass, getting excited when you hear a twig snap nearby, getting as close as possible to the animal before actually pulling the trigger, or getting close and deciding not to pull the trigger because it isn't what you are looking for. Oh and camp food. I looooovvvveee camp food. Something about cooking over an open fire on the mountain is just magical to me.
> 
> ...


Well said. I totally agree with you. It's all about the experience. If you choose not to harvest an animal, good for you. If I choose to shoot a for meat, good for me. To each their own.


----------



## middlefork (Nov 2, 2008)

Never had tag soup. It never sounded very good to begin with and I'm a picky eater 
If I don't fill a tag it just goes in the box with the last 50 years worth of filled and unfilled tags. Every one a memory good or bad.
Enjoy every opportunity to get out you never know when it will end.
It's always about the journey there is only one destination.


----------



## wyogoob (Sep 7, 2007)

I have a recipe for tag soup.

.


----------



## GaryFish (Sep 7, 2007)

Here I was, looking for a recipe for chicken soup. I make a mean chicken noodle soup that my kids love.

10 cups chicken broth
1 16 oz package rotini noodles
1 package frozen beans/corn/carrots
2 large chicken breasts

Put the broth in your large stock pot and turn on the heat.
While the broth is heating up, brown the chicken. Season to taste while it is cooking. I usually use Tony Chachere's Creole seasoning. Good stuff at any grocery store.
Once the chicken is browned, add it to the broth.
Dump in the package of veggies.
Bring to a boil. 
Once at a rolling boil, add the rotini noodles. Boil for about 7-8 minutes, then turn off the heat. 

Serve up with your favorite bread. Good stuff. Mmmmmmm.

If you have an unused big game tag, oragami it into the noted game animal and burn ceremoniously as you repeat the following:
"I am a hunter.
I hunt to feed my soul. 
Just because I didn't kill an animal this time,
I am still a hunter. 
So may the hunting gods accept my offering, 
And bless me with many successful hunts in the future.
Amen."

And then eat.


----------



## 3arabians (Dec 9, 2014)

GaryFish said:


> Here I was, looking for a recipe for chicken soup. I make a mean chicken noodle soup that my kids love.
> 
> 10 cups chicken broth
> 1 16 oz package rotini noodles
> ...


Ugh. Really good chicken noodle soup is made with homemade noodles. Duh.  No but that recipe looks really good.

As far as tag soup goes: hate it, hate it, hate it!! But that's me. And I would bet I have gagged down more tag soup then most on here. I absolutely LOVE a successful hunt (not as much as my brother but I love it).

A general season deer tag soup is bitter but the taste in my mouth is gone the next day.

I ate an LE elk tag not long ago and when I think about that soup it reminds me of when I drank a 5th of southern comfort by myself 20 years ago. Just a very unpleasant thing.

I'm with Airborne though if someone tells me they are ok with tag soup whether it's a LE elk or OIL tag, I would believe them. We are all individuals and live by our own set of rules.


----------



## Vanilla (Dec 11, 2009)

Great! Now the mods are going to move this to the recipe forum. Thanks a lot, guys!


----------



## wyogoob (Sep 7, 2007)

I have a recipe for bighorn sheep tag soup. 

That would be "Wyoming once in a lifetime" bighorn sheep tag soup. 

It's awful. 

Very expensive.

Takes like forever to make.

.


----------



## sawsman (Sep 13, 2007)

Goobs recipe.


----------



## Catherder (Aug 2, 2008)

wyogoob said:


> I have a recipe for tag soup.
> 
> .


Instead of making soup out of a tag, I wonder if one could use tag as a wrap for other delectables like Rocky mountain oysters and ptarmigan, similar to using bacon as a wrap? It might be a little tough, but would soften with marination?


----------



## Clarq (Jul 21, 2011)

I don't like tag soup, but it's never bothered me much either. At that point, why worry about what you can't change? Hunt hard, do your best, and live with the result. Each hunt I've been on, whether successful or not, has been beneficial to me in some way. I'm not going to get upset thinking of what might have been, when I can instead be grateful for what I got to experience.

My dad failed to tag out on a LE elk hunt he waited 13 years to draw. Not gonna lie, that one was a little harder to swallow. If we could go back in time, we probably would go shoot the 4x4 we had at 250 yards on the first morning of the hunt. But we wanted to take more time to see what we could turn up, and didn't pull it off in the end.

Bummer? Yes. But we're ok with it. That hunt was still one of my favorites. If we had taken the 4x4, we would have wondered what we were missing by ending it so soon.


----------



## DallanC (Jan 13, 2009)

Clarq said:


> My dad failed to tag out on a LE elk hunt he waited 13 years to draw. Not gonna lie, that one was a little harder to swallow.


My dad drew Henrys Bull Bison in 1998 ... didnt get one. I put 1200 miles on my truck during those 3 weeks. Mighty disappointing to not fill an OIL tag!

-DallanC


----------



## johnnycake (Jul 19, 2011)

Well ain't this a fine kettle of fish? BP, I try not to judge why or even how people hunt so long as it is within the law. You might not be able to remember/enjoy a hunt as much if at the end of it there is an unpunched tag and no blood, and that's fine. Why assume I'm lying about it when I say I'm having a complete blast, and passing on truly great animals in hopes for something even greater? To me one of my favorite things about hunting and fishing is the anticipation of the unknown: what is going to step out of those trees, or what is that tugging on my line. That is my favorite part! I get to keep dreaming as long as my tag isn't cut, but the dreams become realities as soon as the kill occurs. Of course I'd have loved to be the one to kill that giant 7x7, or a few other big bulls that have hit the ground in my unit(and that we've chased). Of course I wish my scope wasnt busted this morning and I could have taken that beautiful bull. But if I were to shoot a bull first thing tomorrow that didn't fulfill my 15 years of dreaming it would short change me of 1.5 days of hunting on a tag I'm unlikely to see again until I steal bowgy's hat. 

I make no qualms about enjoying both the meat and the trophy. Who cares? And yes, having the willpower to pass on very respectable bulls was a personal triumph for this shoots the first antlered deer you see kind of guy. You don't like to hear/read that I didn't want to shoot a bull that you would in my position, well then you could muster up the willpower to---not read it. I own the responsibility for the real possibility of going home empty handed but that means I got to chase big bull elk for nine days in a row. That is pretty fantastic! If it was just about the meat I'd go to the grocery store as it is a heck of a lot cheaper and a sure thing. If it was just about the antlers then I could have spent about the same amount of cash and gone behind a high fence and had a sure thing. But it isn't only about either or both of those. And yeah, I've eaten tag soup and lots of it before and it was a bitter dish until I learned the bitterness was all in my own head.


----------



## ceedub (Oct 25, 2016)

If I'm not mistaken the purpose of a tag is to allow you to harvest an animal. I get 355 days a year to hike around with friends and family and I don't need a tag to do that.


----------



## Dunkem (May 8, 2012)

ceedub said:


> If I'm not mistaken the purpose of a tag is to allow you to harvest an animal. I get 355 days a year to hike around with friends and family and I don't need a tag to do that.


ceedub, my years consist of 365.25 days. I would get a new calender, you're missing 10.25 days:mrgreen:

Edit; Maybe you are leaving out the 10 days of deer hunt, if so I stand corrected.


----------



## johnnycake (Jul 19, 2011)

Ceedub, absolutely the tag allows you to kill one--but why is it somehow wrong for a guy to have a valid tag in his pocket, gun to his shoulder, on a legal animal and choose to keep hunting? I wouldn't criticize you or anybody else for shooting what you choose to on a LE or OIAL tag, so why should people expect me to be full of regrets for opting not to kill certain bulls? They have been very nice bulls, and many people are perfectly happy with them, good on them, but that doesn't mean they are the type of animal that I've dreamt about killing on this type of tag for 15 years. If I was happy with that caliber of bull, I'd have spent about the same amount of money and headed to new Mexico, Colorado, Wyoming, or Montana and been able to hunt that size bull every year instead of waiting. So yeah, I'm pretty happy with how my hunt is going even on the second to last day with no blood on my hands yet. I know it was completely in my power to have shot many bulls (and one that got away due to a scope failure I should have caught). I've got nothing to complain about, because there is a massive difference between passing on animals with a tag in your pocket and hiking and glassing. But if there isn't one to you, then cool, who am I to criticize that?


----------



## wyogoob (Sep 7, 2007)

sawsman said:


> Goobs recipe.


Oh, it's painful.

uh....top of the page!

.


----------



## ZEKESMAN (Sep 14, 2007)

As a side note, Twice I have had friends harvest an animal and thought to myself why? First was book cliffs LE deer he shot a small 3 point. Second OIAL Utah moose shot a little bullwinkle. Both animals were 2 year olds. I would not have shot either. Not my tag not my choice. Vic


----------



## bowgy (Oct 10, 2007)

Somehow a tag forces me to get out, when I don't have a tag and I am not helping a friend I don't usually go out hunting with my camera but I could and I have, but the tag gives me some more incentive to get out.

I have killed enough animals in my life that it wouldn't bother me to not kill another one other than missing the meat. 

Just last year as I have said in other posts, I passed on several bulls looking for a bigger one and at the same time the deer hunt was on and on the last day in the late afternoon of the deer hunt I had a nice buck at 75 yards, I brought up the muzzy and flipped off the safety and put the red dot on his chest, I held it there for a few seconds and then looked over the top of the scope and the awesomeness of the whole situation hit me stronger than it has in a long time, I flipped the safety back on and lowered the rifle and just stood there watching him watching me and enjoying the moment, then I said out loud, "it's your lucky day, I''m not going to kill you." And he trotted off into the aspens.

That was an awesome experience and I didn't fill either tag and I felt great about the hunt and time I had pursuing both the elk and deer.


----------



## bowgy (Oct 10, 2007)

Hey Johnnycake, get off the internet and go kill an elk


----------



## colorcountrygunner (Oct 6, 2009)

Johnnycake, would you just kill a dam-n bull already so BP doesn't have to be so cranky? JK shoot (or don't shoot) whatever you want. BP, I am purposely going to leave every 2017 tag I purchase/draw unfilled just to get your goat. Even if that means passing up a 25 yard broadside shot on a 190" muley. Take that!


----------



## goofy elk (Dec 16, 2007)

Well,

Obviously BP dose NOT have a pile of mounts on his wall.....


----------



## johnnycake (Jul 19, 2011)

You know I swear to Cthulhu I'm trying... But you'll just have to see how this ends one way or another tomorrow. I'll work up some limericks while I take a shower. Gimme a sec


----------



## colorcountrygunner (Oct 6, 2009)

johnnycake said:


> You know I swear to Cthulhu I'm trying... But you'll just have to see how this ends one way or another tomorrow. I'll work up some limericks while I take a shower. Gimme a sec


 Where are you staying anyway? Blue Pine? New Western?


----------



## johnnycake (Jul 19, 2011)

I'm at Blue Pine. First night was the Days Inn but it was the worst service and the shower wouldn't work so that wasn't worth saving $10/night. I don't normally hunt from a motel (henry's bison was the first time) but I have to admit a hot shower at night ain't shabby! And a ribeye at the Cowboy Smokehouse is a pretty great consolation dinner after watching somebody shoot the bull you were hunting!


----------



## bow_dude (Aug 20, 2009)

I remember hunting with an old friend one year. We had not seen each other for some time and decided to go hunt together. What a great day we had, walking the mountains, carrying our rifles, catching up on the years we had not seen each other. At the end of the day, we had walked who knows how may miles and we were worn out. Just a short distance from the truck, a nice 4 pt buck jumped up. Both of us took aim and then I lowered my rifle, passing on the shot. I then said to my friend, "if you shoot it, then we gotta go get it." We were both tired and so he also lowered his rifle. We both went home with our tags unfilled. What a great day we had though. The hunt was an excuse to get together and reminisce. So, I have to call BS on the original posters comments. Hunting is a great pass time and killing something is not a necessity to having a successful hunt. Anymore for me, it is an excuse to get away. Killing an animal ruins a great outing. I have found that drawing a tag, scouting, all the preparation that goes into the hunt and the anticipation of the hunt far out weighs the hunt it self. I think aging does that to a person.


----------



## ridgetop (Sep 13, 2007)

BPturkeys said:


> You know, I love a good bowl of soup. Chicken soup, bean soup, meatloaf soup, you name it, I love it. But tag soup, not so much. If fact, I hate tag soup. Maybe the way I was raised up, maybe a little competitive nature, but whatever, I find tag soup very distasteful.
> I read on here guys saying, "gee, I only waited 14 years for this tag but I'd be happy with a bowl of tag soup 'cause it was such a nice day"...I am callin BS! Tag soup is never good. It's always way to salty, with no flavor or grit, served up cold and in way too big of bowl.
> Then I hear guys sayin " We chased a nice little 28" buck or smallish 330" bull for a couple days but I'd rather eat a bowl of tag soup than shoot something less than a world record"...I am callin BS! I am not sayin you should run out and shoot the first buck or bull you see, but come on, must you always tell of passing on a buck or bull that is so **** big that 'bout anybody would normally shoot? Come on, don't get on here and try and make us think you're some kind of superman, super hunter, the mighty Nimrod ("a mighty hunter before the lord")...come on, none of us are buying that line and it only really reveals to us your true level of experience.
> Tag soup?, paalease!


Man, that post has JEALOUSY written all over it.


----------



## colorcountrygunner (Oct 6, 2009)

johnnycake said:


> I'm at Blue Pine. First night was the Days Inn but it was the worst service and the shower wouldn't work so that wasn't worth saving $10/night. I don't normally hunt from a motel (henry's bison was the first time) but I have to admit a hot shower at night ain't shabby! And a ribeye at the Cowboy Smokehouse is a pretty great consolation dinner after watching somebody shoot the bull you were hunting!


Cowboy Smokehouse is great. I bet you sure paid for that ribeye, though!


----------



## ridgetop (Sep 13, 2007)

One more thing about the P.O.
I guess you can call BS on me saying that I probably will pass on a few 170" class bucks in the future just because of the fact I know that there's better bucks to be had and I want to keep hunting until the end, unless it's a buck with the "WOW" factor, I'm not going to shoot.
I probably would have passed on the buck I shot this year but it was one I had scouted out before hand and I was amazed that I had found it three canyons over from where I had last seen it. 
It is the widest buck I've killed with a muzzleloader.


----------



## elkfromabove (Apr 20, 2008)

BPturkeys said:


> You know, I love a good bowl of soup. Chicken soup, bean soup, meatloaf soup, you name it, I love it. But tag soup, not so much. If fact, I hate tag soup. Maybe the way I was raised up, maybe a little competitive nature, but whatever, I find tag soup very distasteful.
> I read on here guys saying, "gee, I only waited 14 years for this tag but I'd be happy with a bowl of tag soup 'cause it was such a nice day"...I am callin BS! Tag soup is never good. It's always way to salty, with no flavor or grit, served up cold and in way too big of bowl.
> Then I hear guys sayin " We chased a nice little 28" buck or smallish 330" bull for a couple days but I'd rather eat a bowl of tag soup than shoot something less than a world record"...I am callin BS! I am not sayin you should run out and shoot the first buck or bull you see, but come on, must you always tell of passing on a buck or bull that is so **** big that 'bout anybody would normally shoot? Come on, don't get on here and try and make us think you're some kind of superman, super hunter, the mighty Nimrod ("a mighty hunter before the lord")...come on, none of us are buying that line and it only really reveals to us your true level of experience.
> Tag soup?, paalease!


I'll admit I'm in your camp, BP. I also hate tag soup. But maybe not for the same reasons. I consider myself a one-time per species trophy hunter. One is enough to satisfy me and I don't try to fill my wall (or the local Ace Hardware store: elk and pronghorn) with trophies year after year. To me, chasing trophies is a losing proposition that takes the pleasure out of hunting. It just seems that the one you got last year or this year isn't quite big enough and there's a bigger one out there somewhere. Me, I'm out there to spend some relaxing time with friends and/or family, not to work my butt off. Other then making my setups over waterholes, the only scouting I ever do is to locate where the animals have moved to just before the hunt and I don't pay much attention to the size of the antlers or even the gender if it's elk.

I look at it this way. If there's a large antlered animal in the group that presents a killing shot, I'll take it. But I'll shot another one if the big one doesn't cooperate. Or if I'm seeing lots of animals, I might hold off a day or so to see what else shows up, but I probably won't wait more than a few days before I shoot one. I am an archery hunter and the deer, antelope and elk hunts are all going on at the same time and if I happen to have some antlerless tags, I can also hunt them during the archery season, so I ain't about to spend all that time chasing one specific animal on one specific mountain. I like hunting one day at a time and will do whatever the weather, the animals, my schedule, my companions, my setups and my health allow me to do that day. But in the end, I'm there to legally kill an animal and that's what I intend to do.

Now, having said that, I don't begrudge (nor envy) those of you who chase trophies. In fact, I hope you keep it up 'cause you keep ALL the animals moving so that I don't have to physically work so hard. And I'm certainly willing to tolerate your sad stories about passing on the big ones. I might even give you a pat on the back, but I'll draw the line when you show up at the RAC or Wildlife Board meetings and try to manipulate the system to your advantage and at my expense. I'm willing to let you chase the big ones as long as you're willing to let me chase the little ones if I choose. Fair enough?


----------



## LostLouisianian (Oct 11, 2010)

I thought I was going to come on here and get an amazing recipe for homemade chicken noodle soup....stooopid mee. -O,-


----------



## swbuckmaster (Sep 14, 2007)

What does tag soup taste like?

Sent from my SM-G900V using Tapatalk


----------



## bugchuker (Dec 3, 2007)

I was fixin to make some soup with my elk tag, then I got a permission slip to "hunt" the elk refuge in Jackson, there's still a chance Ill be eating some elk stew this year.


----------



## wyogoob (Sep 7, 2007)

bugchuker said:


> I was fixin to make some soup with my elk tag, then I got a permission slip to "hunt" the elk refuge in Jackson, there's still a chance Ill be eating some elk stew this year.


Thanks for reminding me.

.


----------



## wyogoob (Sep 7, 2007)

bugchuker said:


> I was fixin to make some soup with my elk tag, then I got a permission slip to "hunt" the elk refuge in Jackson, there's still a chance Ill be eating some elk stew this year.


Hey, don't forget that the elk refuge is no-lead bullets.

.


----------



## bugchuker (Dec 3, 2007)

No elk on the refuge in huntable areas. Tag soup.


----------

